# C'Mere Deer



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This may have been written about so much we are tired of it, but I think the whole thing was a gimmick. He wasn't fined for just baitin', the brand was specifically mentioned. It was an advertisment, and he received a lot more endorsement fee than the fine. It was all planned.


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

I LOVE TED!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*YEP-PLANNED...*


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

and I'm about 1000% sure they shot a deer with a gun after he hit it with an arrow in a part of canada that doesn't allow gun hunting.


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

sorry, they shot a bear...not a deer.


----------

